# Help! Need Better Potty Communication



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Henry's signals for when he needs to be let out for potty are inadaquate for us. During the day he stands by the door and scratches - quietly. We often miss the signal especially if we're upstairs or in another room. At night he stands by the bed and whimpers very softly. Again, sometimes we don't hear him or wake up. 

If we don't let him out he quietly goes down to my husband's office and poops in a corner. To his credit, it's the furthest room from where we normally "live" and he never has any need to be there normally. So he gets points for that but does anyone have any suggestions for how to train him on communicating more effectively - or at least more loudly? Any help will be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Where does Henry spend his night? I had Sheldon in a crate (originally) and put the crate on a piano bench so he was right next to me in bed. Getting him closer to your ear might help for the night time situation.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Get him bells!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I second the bells. I trained my first Hav to a bell, as I had previously had a situation like yours with my Bichon. If you happened to be in the kitchen when he wanted to go out, all was good, as he would just sit by the door and look at you. I vowed that wasn't going to be the case with Bailey, so thus the bell. It worked like a charm as he really banged it hard. Couldn't miss it! Good luck.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Henry sleeps in bed right between us. When he needs to go potty he climbs down to the floor and stands next to the bed and whimpers really softly. He's a very considerate baby.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Bells sound good. Someone else suggested a button thing from Staples that when you push it (or when a dog stands on it) it presses down and a voice says "It's That Easy!". I could keep one upstairs and one downstairs.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy sleeps with us too, if he has to go potty and I don't hear his wimpering he wacks me on the head :laugh: He doesn't usually have to go at night but he did the other night and I woke to the wack, lucky! I tried the bells but then Tim started scratching so I didn't use them. If I don't hear him scratch he barks which is also smart on his part. If the bells don't work could you teach him to bark after he scratches? Does he know the "speak" command? I don't know though, just a thought.


----------

